# Tagessatz Softwareentwicklung



## mike999 (23. März 2010)

Hey,

ich möchte demnächst ein Gewerbe anmelden um als Softwareentwickler selbstständig arbeiten zu können.
Bin momentan in der Ausbildung zum staatlich geprüften Informatiker.
Habe mehrere Jahre Java entwickelt und in dem Bereich auch eininge Lehrgänge besucht. 

Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht so genau, was realistische Stunden- bzw Tagessätze sind. 

Grüße 

mike


----------



## Slizzzer (1. April 2010)

Hallo!
Was willst du von uns hören? Handwerker liegen bei 50-80€/Std.
Einige Code-frickel-Huren machens auch für 10€/Std. Irgendwo dazwischen würd ich mal sagen.

Tagessätze bei Softwareentwicklung vermute ich mal so zwischen 400 und 800€.
Verkauf dich nicht zu billig. Qualität kostet eben. Einen Audi bekommst du auch nicht zum Preis eines Dacia.

Klapper doch mal die einschlägigen Freelancer-Portale ab. Da kannst dir einen Überblick verschaffen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Eagle-PsyX- (2. April 2010)

Die meisten verdienen zwischen 30 bis 50 € die Stunde (~50 %). 60*8 = 320 €
Der zweite größte Anteil (~30 %) erhalten 50 - 70 €.  60*8 = 480 €

Wieso Huren? Es gibt Leute die machen das aus Spaß ohne die Absicht Geld zu verdienen, teilweise auch "Hobby" genannt. Da sind die 10 €/Std. nur symbolisch.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. April 2010)

Slizzzer hat gesagt.:


> Qualität kostet eben. Einen Audi bekommst du auch nicht zum Preis eines Dacia.



Nicht jeder will Audi fahren


----------



## Slizzzer (2. April 2010)

> Nicht jeder will Audi fahren



Möglich. Aber die meisten wollen sehr gute Qualität, nur nichts dafür bezahlen. Eine Unsitte, die heutzutage vermehrt um sich greift.



> Wieso Huren? Es gibt Leute die machen das aus Spaß ohne die Absicht Geld zu verdienen, teilweise auch "Hobby" genannt. Da sind die 10 €/Std. nur symbolisch.



Weil wir da wieder beim Thema Preise kaputt machen wären. Aber ich habe da jetzt keine Lust wieder ohne Ende drüber zu diskutieren. Entweder man macht etwas als Hobby und damit kostenlos, oder man macht es offiziell und zahlt dann auch Steuern. Dann sind Stundensätze von 10€ aber schon sittenwidrig. Oder will hier jemand zur Schwarzarbeit aufrufen?;-]


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. April 2010)

Slizzzer hat gesagt.:


> Weil wir da wieder beim Thema Preise kaputt machen wären. Aber ich habe da jetzt keine Lust wieder ohne Ende drüber zu diskutieren.



Warum nicht, als Disskussionsbasis würde ich diesen Gedankenansatz vorschlagen


----------

